# The Breeding Project



## Problembeere (12. Juli 2011)

Hallo liebe Community 

Sie sprießen ja scheinbar vor allem seit Cata aus dem Boden, die Reroll- und Levelgilde, in denen der Weg das Ziel ist. Auch hier ist das Prinzip das gleiche: Dungeons auf dem passenden Schwierigkeitsgrad machen, zusammen leveln, nicht einfach nur durchrushen und den Blick für's Detail verlieren. Was uns jedoch von vielen anderen Projekten abhebt ist die einfach Tatsache, dass wir bewusst Leute aus verschiedenen Ländern suchen und daher auch auf einem englischen Server spielen wollen. Leider fehlen uns noch ein paar nette Mitglieder, damit wir richtig durchstarten können.

Damit ihr ein bisschen erfahrt, worum es geht übersetze ich hier die ursprüngliche Beschreibung unseres Gildenleiters:

"Als erstes möchte ich mich gerne vorstellen.

Ich heiße Albin und war Gildenleiter und –gründer von ein paar Gilden mit verschiedenen Schwerpunkten in World of Warcraft. Als erstes hatte ich in Classic eine Levelgilde um meinen ersten Character auf das damalige Höchstlevel von 60 zu bringen. Als ich das erreicht hatte gestaltete ich die Gilde nach und nach zu einer Raidgilde um, mit der ich bis zum Patch von Naxxramas alles clearen konnte. In Burning Crusade machte ich eine Pause von WoW und kam erst zum Ende der Erweiterung wieder. Dann war mein oberstes Ziel meinen Krieger auf 70 zu bringen und ein wenig Gear für die kommende Erweiterung Wrath of the Lich King zu farmen. In WotLK konzentrierte ich mich zunächst vor allem auf PvP und gründete eine reine PvP-Gilde, in der auch ein, zwei Teams Toppositionen in meiner damaligen Battlegroup Blackout erreichen konnten. Als ICC gepatcht wurde verschob sich mein Interesse wieder mehr hin zu PvE und ich übergab einem Offizier die Gildenleitung, um einer progressorientierten Raidgilde beizutreten, die ICC nhc recht bald danach clear hatte. Während des hc Progress in ICC stieg ich hier zum Offizier auf. Mit Anfang von Cataclysm löste sich diese Gilde auf weil viele ihre Accounts still legten, also machte ich auch wieder eine Pause.

 Nun zu meiner ‚Idee'.
Eigentlich ist das Prinzip einfach: wir leveln zusammen von 1-85 und machen auf dem Weg dorthin alle Dungeons und Raids auf dem Weg dorthin auf dem ursprünglich dafür gedachten Level. Warum wir das machen? Nun hauptsächlich natürlich zum Spaß, aber auch weil Übung den Meister macht. Wir werden den gesamten Content des Spiels richtig erleben und uns ganz nebenbei perfekt aufeinander einspielen. So lernt jeder Stück für Stück seine eigene, aber auch die anderen Klassen besser kennen und wie man damit in verschiedenen Situationen am besten umgeht.

 Also kurz gefasst:

 -zusammen von 1-85 leveln, mit Stopps um die alten Raids und Dungeons noch mal (oder zum ersten Mal) 'richtig' zu erleben (sofern noch vorhanden natürlich)
 -Stück für Stück die Fähigkeiten unserer Klassen kennen lernen um ein tieferes Verständnis dafür zu gewinnen
-auf 85 (oder vielleicht auch erst danach, wer weiß  ) eine funktionierende 25er Gilde aufbauen und erhalten
 -und natürlich das wichtigste: auf dem Weg dorthin so viel Spaß wie möglich haben

 Vorraussetzung:
 Wir nehmen grundsätzlich jeden Spieler auf, egal ob Veteran oder Neuling, jeder ist willkommen. Die einzige Hürde, die es zu bewältigen gilt ist die sprachliche, daher solltest du Englisch verstehen und verständlich sprechen können – perfekte Grammatik ist dabei nicht so wichtig "

Bisher haben wir schon einige aus Schweden, Dänemark, Estland, Großbritannien, Deutschland und Österreich. Unterschiede in Sprache und Kultur werden neben den üblichen WoW-Themen gerne und mit großem Spaß auseinandergesetzt.
Wenn dein Interesse geweckt wurde, dann melde dich doch mal auf unserer Homepage: http://thebreedingpr...edishforum.net/

Wir freuen uns auf dich!
The Breeding Project


----------



## Feltor (13. Juli 2011)

Zu Beginn möchte Ich gleich mal sagen das Ich eure Idee eines internationalen Re-Rolls mit Zwischenstopps der jeweiligen Endcontents der Addons super finde. 

Interessiere mich sehr dafür da Ich schon seit einiger Zeit mit dem Getue der meisten Spieler nicht mehr klar komme & nach Spaß, tollen Leuten & einem gemeinsamen langfristen Ziel suche. 
Hab mich auch bereits auf eurer Seite registriert kann aber leider nichts in den "Applys"-Abteil posten bzw. überhaupt etwas posten - kommentieren.

Hoffe auf Rückmeldung 

Feltor


----------



## Problembeere (13. Juli 2011)

Haben das Problem inzwischen gelöst, also auf diesem Wege noch mal Willkommen bei uns


----------



## Error2000 (14. Juli 2011)

Also die Idee ist wirklich sehr gut.

Wünsche euch viel Spass beim gemeinsamen Spielen, denn dafür ist WoW ja eigentlich gemacht, leider vergessen das mittlerweile viele. :-(


----------



## Problembeere (20. Juli 2011)

Update:

Wir haben unsere Gilde unter dem Namen *Progression* inzwischen auf *Draenor-EU* auf Seiten der* Horde* gegründet.
Leveln nun gemeinsam erst ein mal bis Level *40*. Spieler aller Klassen und Rollen, sind gerne eingeladen uns auf dem Weg zu begleiten


----------



## -viruz- (12. August 2011)

bump

Wir suchen noch weitere Mitglieder, da ein paar leider auf der Strecke geblieben sind.
Einige 60er gibt es schon und weitere sind auf dem guten Weg.

Wir bräuchten vorallem noch Heiler und DPSler

Eine neue Homepage-Adresse haben wir ebenfalls: http://www.team-progression.eu/
Meldet euch bei INteresse dort, per PN bei mir oder direkt ingame.

greetz
Tubz


----------

